# Thinking of getting a couple of rabbits



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive always thought rabbits were adorable , but dont know much , if anything , about them or their care
I do intend to do some research online , but thought id ask in here , where the experts are  , about the best breed for a beginner and what id need to make their little lives happy 

I have two Grandchildren who live here , aged 5 and 3 , and while the rabbits would be my responsibility , I thought it would be good for them to get involved , right or wrong ?

I have a 6 month old Border Collie ... would he be ok with rabbits if introduced carefully ?


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Rabbits a lovely pets though misunderstood as its often assumed they're easy pets to care for. I think breed wise you can't go wrong with a 'normal' x-breed really! There are lots of different breeds of rabbit ranging from tiny Netherland dwarves (these are what I have) to the larger Flemish Giants which can weigh around 7kg! From personal experience, Nethies are incredibly cute little things but they can be stroppy little sods when they want to be  If you are wanting a pair of bunnies I would recommend a visit to your local rescue centre as chances are they will have lots of paired bunnies (and probably already neutered and vaccinated too).

On the whole rabbits don't like being picked up of the floor and this can be an issue where children are concerned. Rabbits spines are very fragile and can easily be damaged through incorrect handling, or the bun struggling. Getting children to sit on the floor and allow the rabbit to approach them is often a better way of building up a bond, rather than a chase round the room to pick the rabbit up! While I'd definitely get the children used to the rabbit (supervised), they may not necessarily be the best childrens pets.

With regards to your dog as he's still young, careful introductions can help get everyone used to each other! My Lab was brought up with various rabbits and other small creatures and he's brilliant with them. All dogs will be curious about rabbits at first, collies perhaps more so but again good supervision over a period of time will help.

There's lots of good info around on rabbit care and it would be worth reading up on as much as possible beforehand. Rabbits are great pets (I could talk about them all day but I'd bore you probably ) and getting a pair is so rewarding to see them groom one another, snuggle up etc. A couple of sites that are useful to read are:
House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide
Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund

Hope this helps!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I had nothing but problems from my rabbit he was a mini lop and from about 3 months of age we had him in the vets all the time. It started with runny stools which ended up as colitis{bacterial infection of the colon} which was a night mare to treat and was reaccuring. He then managed to pick up mites from the hay we used and had to have injections to clear them which constantly returned even though i cleaned them out and sprayed the hutch out all the time.. We then had aggression probs with him but this was sorted with castration.he was then very cuddly and a lot more friendly. , Then his eyes started to run badly and the vet took him in he had spears growing from his teeth which had to be filed down. We battled for over a year with him at this point i was so worried about him getting fly strike due to a constant messy bottom of which i had to bathe constantly i was told by the vet to have him put to sleep. Of which broke mt heart. People dont realise what is involved with rabbits and i had read up a bit. Its there jabs teeth claws etc that need sorting they can be good or bad in there temprement but this can be the same in any breed. I have Guineau pigs now and they are so nice a pet and easier to care for. Although some rabbit owners may not agree with me. Its just the experience that ive had. I would however reccomend getting your rabbit from a reputable breeder and not a pet shop. Good luck with your choice. Just one last note rabbits do love to have company. Is yours going to be a house rabbit or in a hutch in the garden. You can litter train rabbits. Mine use to use a corner tray in doors.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rabbits can make really great pets, although far too many people buy them for their kids, when really, they are actually a lot of responsibility that most kids alone can't handle. So I'm glad you will mostly be responsable, and getting the children involved will be great for them in the future!

Most pet shop bunnies will be suitable for a first time pet, I'd recommend a smaller breed, not like my beast of a bunny which is huge . My first bunny was a pet shop Dwarf Lop, she was a good size and had beautiful floppy ears! 

You also want to buy the biggest hutch you can afford. As a general rule, the bunny should be able to do 3 full hops in the hutch from one end to the other. You'll also probably want a run for the garden on the better days (theres some great ones on ebay!).

As for Toffee, so long as they are carefully introduced there should be no problems. My GREYHOUNDS live happily with my bunny! Oh and as sullivan said, bunnies are very social animals, most prefer to live in pairs, and the rescue centres are an excellent place to go. They most often have younger bunnies that 'the kids got bored of', and they are looking for homes 

Good luck!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies 

I've done some research of my own ... I didnt realise Bunnies would be so expensive to look after  shows my ignorance doesnt it that I thought they would be a cheap pet to own 

Id still like a couple , but I think later in the future when I have money in the bank would be a good idea , lol


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

When or if you do decide to buy rabbits, i'd think about getting them from a rescue where they will already be paired up (rabbits are buggers to bond!!), neutered and vaccinated - so you'd be less likely to have any illnesses / problems with them.

I have had house bunnies in the past and they are incredibly hard work, my rescue buns were less work than the babies i adopted as all the hard work had been done by the rescue!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Theres lots here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre, well done for doing your research bunnies are not easy pets!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> Ive always thought rabbits were adorable , but dont know much , if anything , about them or their care
> I do intend to do some research online , but thought id ask in here , where the experts are  , about the best breed for a beginner and what id need to make their little lives happy
> 
> Iv got one free to good home, they are easy to look after but i never keep mine caged all day garden fenced and i leave the cage open so they can get in and out if they want food or water or if it rains.


----------



## toffeepops (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I had to reply to say my bunny Toffee, a dwarf lop, is a pleasure, we got him at 8 weeks & he is now 9 months. After a few weeks gentle stroking & cuddling, i've got a lovely boy. We had him neuteured & he is a house bunny so has alot of company. He runs about the house for up to 4hours a day & is so funny. My two children age 7 & 5 are not allowed to pick him up but he loves kisses & strokes from them. At the moment other than the cost of neutering him, he is relatively cheap. Our vets do a healthcare plan that includes all the vaccinations for the year, 2 visists to the nurse for a checkup and nail clip, rearguard spray,2 worming tubes & 6 month checkup with vet for dental check. We think this is fantastic value, although i would spend anything on him as he is our baby. 
I know to save is a good thing, but alot of people wouldn't have had their pets or even children if you wait till you've got enough money!
Good luck if you do get a rabbit, i think they are great, as you can probably tell!


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have always had rabbits and love them, they are fascinating to watch. I had a rabbit for 2 years and he died 18mths ago. He never liked being picked up as he could hear the traffic going past the front of my house but still was affectionate.

I now have a pair of rabbits as i was worried Vinnie was lonely. I thought for ages what pairing to get and decided on 2 boys. They were fine together to start with then they started to disagree on things and would fight. In one month alone they cost me £100 in A&E vet charges. I then got them both "done" thinking this would help, but they still fight. They now both live in 2 storey hutches (each) beside each other. Spoilt, yes they are. 

Think about it if you are going to get 2 as they don't always get on. Mine were both from the same litter too.


----------



## debbie65 (Sep 12, 2008)

I think rabbits are fascinating but do take a lot of care and if you are going to get two make sure you know there sexes when I got mine I was assured they were sisters and would get along. But recently I was very surprised when snowy have five kits and I didnt have a clue what to do. tragically 1 didnt make it but the rest are fine and I could watch them all day. Have fun with your bunnies

Debbie


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mese said:


> I have a 6 month old Border Collie ... would he be ok with rabbits if introduced carefully ?


I would be very careful, my collie killed my rabbit when he managed to escape from his run.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Mese said:


> I have a 6 month old Border Collie ... would he be ok with rabbits if introduced carefully ?


Depends on Toffee really, my Border Collie is great with the rabbit!


----------

